# VihtaVuori anyone?



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

have any of you ever used VihtaVuori? I have been hearing a lot of good things from this powder so i went to the local sporting good store (Scheels) and asked what they knew about this powder. They told me that it was the worst powder and that they don't even send it to US markets because it doesn't have a insurance or something to that effect. I am really confused. I know that several other places intown sell it. please clear my head. thanks.
deano


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

xdeano,

VihtaVuori makes excellent propellants. The only problem with them is that they are expensive. If Scheels told you what you said they told you, that salesman should get canned! Scheels does have some kind of product liability insurance deal required of products they sell. If that is the reason they won't carry the powder, fine. To tell you the product is no good is way out of bounds. At a minimum, I would recommend that you not deal with the salesperson you talked to again. I know I wouldn't!

Jim


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

sounds good. i won't deal with him. 
Deano
any other suggestions would be great. any good loads that anyone has would be great also.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Hello xdeano,

Yes, I have recently tried the VihtaVuori powders in both my .308 Win. and 260 Rem. with very good results. It doesn't meter as nice as a ball powder but is much better than most extruded powders. It's given me good accuracy using the Lapua Silver Scenars that they list in their reloading manual. You can get that manual from the VihtaVuori web site if you haven't already. The salesman you spoke with you probably hasn't ever tried it. It is a little expensive, but keep in mind that price is for 2 lbs. of powder. I sure with you could buy 1/4 lb. samples!

Good shooting!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I checked into the powder at Marvs yesterday and i noticed it was 40 some bucks for 2 lbs. not to bad, no worse that anything else. I saw a pic of you gun on the bulleten board there in Marv's hardware. looks niced! 
Deano


----------



## mudstud (Nov 30, 2004)

xdeano,

Trust me on this, if some dingbat at any Scheels told me the sun was gonna rise tomorrow morning, I would immediately be suspicious!! They are just salesmen, and they will try to sell you what they have in stock. Think of them just like you would think of a used car salesman. That dude that told you VV powders weren't any good, didn't know any more about VV powders than than he knows about rocket science. Yeah, Scheels does have their policy on not handling products which don't have the necessary insurance as dictated by Scheels lawyers, this doesn't mean these products aren't as good as any other, just that Scheels won't sell them. This is for their liability, not yours.

Before I go into ANY gunstore, I always know what I am looking for, (I have my ducks in a row) and totally ignore what ever it is they are trying to push on customers. If they don't have what I want, I get it somewhere else, or order it. Needless to say, I have to shop around, or order a good bit of what I want. Often Scheels promotes certain products because they have a higher markup, or they can get a bigger discount from their distributors. This is not a reason for ME to BUY that product. I never listen to some salesdude tell me how great some gun is, or even worse yet in my book, is if they tell me that this is what "everybody" is going to now. I don't listen to that B.S. If they don't have what I want, I walk. I never gave a damn what the "hoi polloi" thought was the latest and the greatest anyhow. Bottom line is, if they have what I want at a reasonable price, I may buy it, if they don't have what I want, I get it some where else. I never listen to their sales pitches. It's all B.S.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

xdeano

What VV powder were you looking at? I'll check my stock, 2 lbs. is just too much for just load trial.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have used it for years. Great powder... but then, they all are.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks guys for all of the great persuations, I will definitly give the powder a try, i know a bunch of people that have always said it has been great powder for them. Thanks again.
Deano


----------

